# Hyperlinks not working right in Office 2010



## mirrorsaw (Nov 13, 2008)

This seems to be a new problem for us,
we have a MS Word file that is basically just a couple pages of hyperlinks we often need to refer to.
So I open the doc, click on one of the hyperlinks (any one, doesn't matter), and it opens in IE no problem (actually I would prefer that it open in my default browser FireFox, but nevermind that now).
So I choose another link, click it, and it opens just fine.
But the THIRD one that I choose to click on, nothing happens. After this, none of them work. Usually no error, just nothing happens.
Sometimes, a few minutes later I'll see an error "The connection to this Internet site took longer than the allotted time."
But I really don't think it's anything to do with the webpage, or my internet connection, because if I copy/paste any of the links into any browser, they open immediately.
It just seems like Word only allows me to run 2 of the links, before it gets itself into a situation.
I'd appreciate any thoughts on this.
Oh and it's affecting more than one PC. and Umm all of the weblinks are to aspx files on our own website. :4-dontkno


----------

